# Suche Diablo 3 Gästepass



## PapsDizzy (3. Juni 2012)

hi gemeinde,

ich suche immer noch einen gästepass.
wenn da jemand noch einen hat dann würde ich mich freuen wenn ich den haben könnte.
wollte auch mal in das spiel reinschauen bevor ich in den laden gehe um es zu kaufen. kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden ob ich es kaufen soll oder nicht.
die unterschiedlichen bewertungen von groten schlecht bis mega spitze machen einem die entscheidung leider nicht leicht.

wäre super wenn nen gästepass bei mir eintrudeln würde.

greetz papsdizzy


----------



## PapsDizzy (3. Juni 2012)

bin immernoch auf der suche! bitte wer erlöst mich?


----------



## PapsDizzy (3. Juni 2012)

hat den keiner mehr nen gästepass über? würde es wirklich gerne testen bevor ich es kaufe. konnte schon die beta nich zocken da ich nie auf nen server kamm.
bitte habt erbamen und gebt mir doch einer nen key.


----------



## PapsDizzy (3. Juni 2012)

kann geclosed werden hab nen key.


----------

